# RFC: How long between initial appointment & review appointment?



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Could anyone advise? We had our initial appointment with Dr. McManus at the RFC in September, had blood taken for AMH test & hubby had SA done. Letter came in October to say we were on the waiting list for a review appointment (got SA results but no AMH results yet). How long is the normal waiting time for a review appointment? Just thought I'd ask for advice from you all before I ring the clinic!

Thank you! 

Jo


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Jo

Welcome !

The amount of time you wait on an appointment varies.....I imagine your apt will be soon if you have been on the waiting list since Oct.  I was told I would wait up to five months on a review apt as they were running behind....I am very impatient so i booked a private appointment (im also with dr mcmanus) to cut out the stressful wait! worth every penny.  I paid for two separate private apts to get things moving.

Def give Dr McManus' secretary a call and she will be able to advise you when you can expect to be seen.

Best of luck
Erin
xx


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Erin, 

I'll phone the clinic on Monday - didn't realise you could ask to speak to Dr McManus secretary - that's why I love FF, wee bits of info like that are invaluable!

Thanks again

Jo


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

I was referred in July 2010. Had my first apt in  Oct 2010. Review in April 2011. Officially on both waiting lists for IVF in May 2011. First IVF was done in April 2012.

That sounds pretty depressing. I found the waiting between apts the most frustrating. 

Cx


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Catherine, you really feel the time ticking away don't you? Unfortunately we couldn't afford to pay for private appointments so I'll just have to sit tight!


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

Seems the different consultants operate differently. We had are first appointment in middle of november with DR Williamson, sa was done but not bloods for me as there was no nurses there that day. We are still waiting. We were told it would be 3months for the review appt. 
I have phoned a few times and only get put through to the central appointment line, where they told me at the end of Dec that we will be seen in Feb. I phoned again last week and was told it will not be March as there is a back log.
We didnt get a letter to say we were on the waiting list for review.. I wonder if I phone and ask for DR Williamson secretary would that help.. I suppose they are getting calls day in day out!


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Waiting for review appointment at minute.  Had meeting with Prof McClure for first appointment and waiting for review.  Can someone advise how to speak to Prof McClure secretary to arrange private meeting.  Want to get it moving.........

Does anyone know if he does private consultation anywhere


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Erica

Im not sure exactly how to go about that, I suppose phone the clinic and ask from there.. I going to phone the appointment line tomoro to see if there any word with my review appointment..fingers crossed


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, hope u are all well  
Erica....if u google 'medical associates' belfast you will get information on the doctors who offer private appointments.  You dont always get to see the same dr anyway during tx so private apts are good to get the ball rolling!! I think dr mcmanus, dr traub and dr agbaje offer apts at the min.  Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks will give that a try. Anything to get progress


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Erica- I am pretty sure Prof McClure has a private clinic at The Ulster Independent Clinic at Stranmillis. Google to check. 

Hope this helps.
C


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all!

Just a quick update to the first post-

We finally got our review appointment 4th April, that was just over 6 months waiting since the initial appointment (September). I did phone the RFC reception a few times for updates while I was waiting and to be fair, they were very helpful (explaining that there was a backlog).
As for getting in contact with Dr. McManus secretary, - yeah right! Gave up on that one as she either wasn't in the office at all or just didn't answer the phone!
So we are officially on the waiting list for icsi, given the standard estimate of 9-12 months waiting time. Does the clinic send a letter confirming your place on the waiting list? Not sure.
Now to get ourselves in tip top condition & start looking for a good acupuncturist in the area!

Over and out!
Jx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Diamondgirl,

It's all about waiting I'm afraid.  It would do no harm to ring them in the 9 months & enquire so they don't forget about you (stranger things have happened).  You will receive a letter approaching that time to say you nearing the top of the list & to confirm that you want to proceed.  

What I will say is take the time you have to do everything you can to get into tip top condition so you are ready for treatment.  I wish we'd went to acupuncture well ahead of our first treatment.  You never know what wee miracle you could manage naturally.

All the very best, time will go in quicker than you think xx


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Maybebaby, if i've learned anything (apart from patience), it's that a wee inquiry every now & then does no harm!
Sorry to see that your first cycle didn't work out for you, I wish you all the best for next one - did you go for acupuncture this time?
Not sure when to start it, it's a tad expensive for long term!

Anyway, take it easy & best of luck!

J x


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Diamond,

We only went for the needles at the very end of our tx last time.  I found it very relaxing.  She does a special type of massage for the stomach area which made my scans etc much more comfortable  Our girl is so lovely that we've been going once a month since September last year.  Her theory is that miracles can happen & does us both in the same session for £40.  Whatever she's doing has definitely changed my AF as it much heavier which is a good sign of a thick lining I suppose.  I'd love to know if there was any improvement in DH's last SA.  She's full of really good advice, positive visualisations etc.  My thinking is that we can justify the £40 per month & might even continue way beyond our tx as it's more do-able than more cycles @ £4000 a pop.

It's worth looking into maybe & see how you find it.  Good luck xxx


----------

